# Ixus 700 oder Casio-ex z750?



## smileyml (21. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir eine neue Digitalkamera zu kaufen. Wie ihr im Titel seht, habe ich schon zwei in die engere Wahl gefasst. Wichtig ist mir das die Kamera nicht zu groß ist, also auch mal in die Hosentasche passt. Derzeit habe ich die Ixus v3 mit der das ganz gut klappt. Nur da ich ich die Kamera auch für die Uni brauche und auch mal größere Bilder benötige wollte ich mehr Pixel haben und auch eine schnellere Auslösezeit für Schnappschüsse - denn dazu ist die v3 kja genzlich ungeeignet. Natürlich spielt nicht die Größe die Hauptrolle, ist aber mit entscheidend für mich. Die Kamera soll selbstverständlich auch gut in der Handhabung sein und gut Fotos machen.
Welche der beiden Modelle könnt ihr mir also empfehlen oder sogar abraten?

Danke schon mal für eure Mühen.
Grüsse
Marco


----------



## gold_eagle (27. September 2005)

Moin moin,

also, ich hab mir neulich ne Exilim EX-Z750 geholt und ich kann diese Kamera nur weiterempfehlen. Für diesen Preis, ist es eine prima Kamera, die handlich (-> passt locker in die Hosentasche  ) ist, super Bilder schießt und dem Benutzer auch noch sehr viel manuell einstellen lässt.
Im Großen und Ganzen hat mich die Kamera sehr überzeugt. Vor allem kann man zwischen 30 (!!) Motiven wählen. Das einzige Manko ist nur, dass man für Makroaufnahmen min. 9cm vom Objekt weg sein muss (ist leider überdurchschnittlich viel). Aber da die Kamera schon 1,1s nach dem Einschalten der Kamera bereit zum Fotographieren ist und nur eine Auslöseverzögerung von 0,1-0,2s hat, ist ist auch für Schnappschüsse bestens geeignet.

Ich habe vor dem Kauf auch lange überlegt und auch eine IXUS in Betracht gezogen, aber die hat mich nich so überzeugt.

Deswegen empfehle ich : EX-Z750

Ciao


----------

